# Finish Nailer Help



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

hiskid1973 said:


> Hi. I have a room to drywall and and trim to put up...I have an air compressor so when I was at Harbor freight looking at generators I saw some cheaper nail guns.. Now backing up, I ripped some corner molding off two places where the previous homeowner didn't want to mess with corner bead and mud. The little nails were a bear to pull out.. They had like little 1/8" rectangular heads and were about two inches long..
> What kind of nail was this?


Those would be 'brad' nails. 



hiskid1973 said:


> The finish nailers at HF were 18 and 16 guage.. I can get 1 thru two inch brads in 18 ga. and 1 thru 2 in finish nails in 16 ga.. I figure those long rectangular nails I pulled were 18 ga.


Yes, you are correct, 18g



hiskid1973 said:


> Also, what regulates if the nail is flush or counter sunk.. Only one of the 18 ga. nailers said it had and adjustment to countersink..Can you adjust the depth with the air pressure..The only nail guns I have experience with are roofing.


Kim, what regulates the depth should be an adjustment on the nailer itself, not air pressure. As you stated, you only saw one nail gun that listed an adjustment of the countersink. Some of the 'cheaper' guns may not have such an adjustment.

18g nailers and the brad nails that they shoot are great for attaching narrow trimwork, since their smaller diameter reduces the possibility of splitting the wood. Some brad nailers will only shoot 1/4" to 1 1/4". Some will shoot up to 2". This is obviously something that you took note of as you have been shopping around...

Good luck


----------



## hiskid1973 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you AWBC..I will go to the HF website and see what they got...I'll do an ebay check also..I don't really want to invest too much but also want something that would hold up for occassional diy work...Thanks ..God Bless you...Kim


----------

